# Aqui ô/ ó



## Jack79

I am sure that I always hear Cariocas say "o".

For example: 

_- Onde fica a praça?_

_- Aqui o, vá reto e dobre na segunda rua à direita._

Are my ears playing tricks on me? Why ''o''?


----------



## Jack79

Maybe it should be _aqui ô_. At least that´s how it sounds. Thanks.


----------



## Vanda

Aqui, ó! It is an expletive. Say ó like in vovó.

It can also be: Aqui, ô. (like in hey/you)


----------



## Jack79

Boa tarde Vanda,

Não sei se entendo bem. Em inglês a palavra _expletive _significa "palavrão" ou "impropério".

Será que cada vez que peço indicações na rua me insultam?


----------



## Vanda

No, no, no! 
Expletivo = filler
1- Que serve para preencher ou completar. 
 2.     Diz-se das palavras ou expressões que, desnecessárias ao sentido da frase, lhe dão, todavia, mais força ou graça:

this linguistic term:
*expletive*

_a word or phrase conveying no independent meaning but added to fill out a sentence or metrical line  _


----------



## Jack79

Thanks for making that clear. 

Maybe in dictionaries the word "expletive" can have the meaning you refer to, but in a practical sense it does not. At least I have never heard it used in this way.

Any native English speaker will tell you that, in common speak, the word expletive means "profanity" or "obscenity".

Cheers


----------



## Vanda

I understand that Jack. Only linguistics know that term. Once even one of the most English's mods was surprised with this meaning.  Average people don't have to know that, it is a jargon/technical term for linguistics.  

See it here. (post 2)


----------



## Benvindo

Is it correct or just a wild guess to say that this "ó" is a shortened form of "olha" (look, imperative)? As in the title of the recent Brazilian film, Ó Pai, Ó. So, "aqui, ó", literally an innocent "here, look" (one person is showing something to another)?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Jack79 said:


> I am sure that I always hear Cariocas say "o".
> 
> For example:
> 
> _- Onde fica a praça?_
> 
> _- Aqui o, vá reto e dobre na segunda rua à direita._
> 
> Are my ears playing tricks on me? Why ''o''?


 
Yes! Thank you! I always wondered about that too! 

Perguntinhas:
 
Só se usa com “aqui”, né? Algum outro expletivo do que se lembre?
 
Obrigado.
 
Tchau!


----------



## Vanda

Normalmente com aqui, Giorgio, até onde me lembro no momento. Ah! também, 'olha aqui!"


----------



## zelis

I found myself thinking like Benvindo. A portuguese humorist used to say in an admirative manner: «Ó p'ra ele!» = «Olha para ele!» = Look at him! «Ó» is also some kind of vocative: -- Ó homem; Ó senhores!...Ó meu Deus!...= O man, O my lords, O my God.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

zelis said:


> I found myself thinking like Benvindo. A portuguese humorist used to say in an admirative manner: «Ó p'ra ele!» = «Olha para ele!» = Look at him! «Ó» is also some kind of vocative: -- Ó homem; Ó senhores!...Ó meu Deus!...= O man, O my lords, O my God.


 
Well... in English those "o" should have an "h" attached to them: _"Oh man!", "Oh my Lord!" _(I like "Oh good Lord!" better myself )_, "Oh my God!"._

I was under the impression that the Portuguese version of "oh" was the same: "_Oh meu Deus!"  _Tô errado?

Abraços.


----------



## Vanda

Não, não está: OH! Ó! ...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Vanda said:


> Não, não está: OH! Ó! ...


Ó meu Pai do Céu! As duas formas são corretas! 
 
Muito obrigado, Vanda.


----------



## Ocarioca

Pelo menos no Rio de Janeiro, este "ó" é usado quando se quer chamar a atenção de alguém para algo. É uma maneira abreviada de ser dizer _"O"LHA._ Mas deve ser usada com certa reserva, pois é linguagem coloquial e, dependendo da entonação, pode ser rude ou parecer que se está mostrando uma coisa óbvia que o outro não consegue ver.


----------



## Jack79

Obrigado pelas respostas. 
Será que o nome da cidade de Olinda em Pernambuco deve-se ao conjunto dessas palavras: ó linda - o_h beautiful?_
Just a thought...


----------



## Vanda

Yes, it is said so. Ó linda!!! 


> Histórias          algo míticas povoam o imaginário de Olinda. Uma delas é a da origem de          seu nome dever-se a uma suposta exclamação do donatário Duarte Coelho          – “Ó linda situação para se construir uma vila”. Ao que é contraposta          a versão de que o nome Olinda advém de uma personagem feminina do romance          de cavalaria Amadis de Gaula. Versão esta que nos parece mais plausível,          porquanto sabemos que o romanceiro de cavalaria era muito popular entre          os nautas, e a marujada das caravelas, nos idos dos grandes descobrimentos


----------

